# Progress!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Part of my bench..the glass is chocolate milk..my nitro!!LOL!
DRAGjet:woohoo:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sweet Goat!:thumbsup: 
And you're killin' me with those Densos just sitting around in the background.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have like 20 of those things,buy one!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> Sweet Goat!:thumbsup:
> And you're killin' me with those Densos just sitting around in the background.


All nice new or barely used Denso's..for sale.....
DRAGjet


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*the secret is out!!!*



Dragula said:


> Part of my bench..the glass is chocolate milk..my nitro!!LOL!
> DRAGjet:woohoo:


... so THAT'S what is fueling the fire. Its the BOSCO! nd


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

NO BOSCO!!!!! I run with the devil himself...the Quik bunny! lol!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Panel in turquoise!!!DRAGjet strikes again!!
DRAGjet


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*cars*

just to cool for words  fcb


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

It looks like someone had discovered the new RRR hubs.... they;re nice, aren't they Chris?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ummm..Jimmy,I have been usin them for years,but those are original AFX.I also true them up,and a pro fray racer silicone covers sponge,and makes them raceable.
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and the TM says....."you can go buy your wire and THAT'S IT!"

...man...I wish she would go buy a new purse er somethin'....that's how I get to go buy MY new stuff! :lol:

Beautiful work, Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Another batch done!
DRAGjet


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Chris... the NEW RRR hubs have only been out for a few months... I guess we're talking about two different things. Have you been to their site lately? That have some really cool new stuff. Check it out!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:
Seen 'em all Jimmy,I have tons of the new narrow slots and all,we true them,then do the sili-sponge treatment to make them race worthy and useable,but thanks for the tip!
DRAGjet


----------

